# AMD Fx 6300 Vs Intel i5 4440



## Aakarshan (Mar 4, 2014)

AMD Fx 6300 Vs Intel i5 4440 I Know that Intel is good.
I need a processor for only gaming Purpose.
and Fx 6300 rig costs me 35000/- and intel i5 45000/-.
I need to know which would be enough for gaming (games like BF4, CRYSIS 3)currently and future (4 years from now).
Both processor looks promising but which would be good for purchasing?i.e. Fx Processor saves me 10K bucks.
Thanks Please share your ideas.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 4, 2014)

If you more speed and power efficiency then go with Intel or if you need more future proofing as Steamroller is also based on AM3+ socket then go with AMD.
If you want to go cheap then go with AMD as there is no other alternative.


----------



## Aakarshan (Mar 4, 2014)

bavusani said:


> If you more speed and power efficiency then go with Intel or if you need more future proofing as Steamroller is also based on AM3+ socket then go with AMD.
> If you want to go cheap then go with AMD as there is no other alternative.


Point .1 Why you pointed Streamroller.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 4, 2014)

Aakarshan said:


> Point .1 Why you pointed Streamroller.



Because if you ever wanted to upgrade your cpu then as steamroller is also based on AM3+ socket you just need to buy the cpu only, so that means 4 years covered right.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 4, 2014)

The Steamroller architecture will not be represented on AM3+ source


> This was later confirmed when roadmaps were released and showed that the Vishera lineup would be supported for the AM3+ platform throughout 2013 and 2014.  The Steamroller architecture, which will be introduced with the Kaveri parts, will not be represented on AM3+.  Steamroller does appear to be a big step up in both IPC and multi-processing as compared to Zambezi and Piledriver architectures.  Sadly, for those users hoping for one last upgrade on the AM3+ platform, it looks like prospects of a large Steamroller based product on that platform are slim.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 4, 2014)

Then go with Core i5 4440 only as AM3+ is EOL as of now.


----------



## Aakarshan (Mar 4, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Then go with Core i5 4440 only as AM3+ is EOL as of now.


My priority is not upgrading,I just want a PC for gaming purpose as long as it stays,So I just want to know that Fx 6300 can perform these games or not it will save me 10k bucks,if not then i have to go with intel i5.Thank you.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 5, 2014)

Aakarshan said:


> My priority is not upgrading,I just want a PC for gaming purpose as long as it stays,So I just want to know that Fx 6300 can perform these games or not it will save me 10k bucks,if not then i have to go with intel i5.Thank you.



I used to have a FX 8320 and I have a Core i3 4130.I did not see any considerable difference in performance between the 2 in gaming but just 5-8 fps while playing games.So I think FX6300 is good and Core i5 4440 is better while Core i5 4570 is best. You can go with either 1 of these.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 6, 2014)

instead making more confusion, tell me how both rig differs by 10k?? if you want to buy a new gaming pc, create new thread in pc components section for better suggestions.

- - - Updated - - -



bavusani said:


> Then go with Core i5 4440 only as* AM3+ is EOL* as of now.



EOL comes into play when they disappear from the market => that is , when the production stops.
now, amd has clearly stated that they will still continue to make current fx series cpus in future which means am3+ boards will still be available on market and will not  be EOL.


----------



## bubusam13 (Mar 7, 2014)

Who said *EOL* ? Do not spread rumor. AMD is going to concentrate on APUs as of this year. So no EOL for FX6300. @Aakarshan... I bought FX 6300 just 1 month back, it's a very good one. You can go for it. i5 is also very good but costly. Your wish. i5 needs a bit less power in wattage than FX 6300 but costs almost double.

*www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/AMDRoadmap-Desktop.jpg


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 7, 2014)

comparing i5 with fx6300 lol i think if u wont be upgrading stick to i5 as even if u go with amd u need cpu coolers to somewhat reach 2/3 of i5s performance 10k is worth i guess


----------

